

Show HN: Steelfeed social network for steel professionals - diminish
http://www.steelfeed.com

======
diminish
Steelfeed aims to enable steel professionals (~2million people worldwide) to
get access to news, prices and exchange offers and inquiries. Any feedback is
welcome and appreciated.

